# Spurs: Dull or Dynasty



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/ver/230b/popup/index.php?cl=2935320

"Spurs don't have the drama of a Laker team, it's all about winning" - Adrian Wojnarowski


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

isnt that the same douche bag that put an asterisk over the spurs for passing phx this year?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Who?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Who?


Adrian Wojnarowski


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

oh, I have no idea.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

that guy will write anything if he thinks it will get people to read his crap. its always awful which is why i havent clicked on anything with his name on it for over 6 months now


----------

